# Mystery Perennial



## veggiewhisperer

Can anyone tell me the name of this perennial? It was given to me by my grandmother. I have been pruning it and caring for it, but I have no clue as to what it is.


----------



## Errol

Is it a climbing, vining plant?


----------



## veggiewhisperer

^^It doesn't climb, I let the branches go this year...didn't really keep up on pruning. The limbs grow like a rose bush. However, it produces the flowers like the one you see, in clusters.


----------



## Tammy

it does sort of look like it's in the rose family. I've seen roses before that aren't the full, multi layer of rose petals like we normally see, but more like this where they sort of flatten out when in full bloom. does it have thorns on the stems like a rose would?


----------



## veggiewhisperer

^^It does have thorns on the stem.


----------



## Errol

you say it flowers in clusters, how many flowers to the cluster? I can't tell if the flower is small but it looks fairly big..the reason I am asking this is that I have a couple roses that a friend gave me, and they are not climbing, but they also have roses in clusters, 7 as a matter of fact, the rose itself is fairly small, and it is called "seven sisters" a very old heirloom rose.


----------



## Tammy

i googled heirloom roses and came across different "climbing roses" that look like this one.

http://www.heirloomroses.com/roses/climbing-roses/clair-matin.html

they seems to usually grow in clusters of 5-7 and several of them, like the one pictured in the link above, have that flatter appearance w/o so many layers of rose petals. I know you said earlier that yours doesn't climb, but do you have it planted along something that could it could climb? Based on the various photos I saw of different climbing roses, that sure is what it looks like.


----------



## Errol

Tammy you may have hit on something there!


----------



## veggiewhisperer

I believe I do remember seeing at least 5-7 growing in clusters. Unfortunately, the plant is done for the season so, I can't go out back and check how many. I have the plant against my iron patio. It does seem to be helping to hold the plant up.

BTW: I saw the picture that you provided Tammy. The flower size and shape looks a lot like the information you provided.


----------



## Errol

veggiewhisperer, I showed this to a friend of mine that really knows roses, she says this is a very old heirloom rose called "Dr.Huey'rose and was used for rootstock for hybrid tea roses. You have a nice rose!
Errol


----------



## stephanie

I have 3 of those rose plants in my yard, and love them the flowers cluster and are pink just like that one.They have a very soft fragrance.


----------



## veggiewhisperer

Thanks for taking the time everyone. I couldn't figure it out for the life of me. Now that I know what it is, I can properly care for it.


----------

